# Source for polo shirts without logos



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm looking for suggestions on sources for polo shirts without logos. I'm looking for the traditional style short sleeve variety. I've looked at the L.L. Bean offerings, but they have some non-traditional features. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

J.Crew is a reliable source. I haven't seen this year's selections, which should be arriving about now, but in the past they've come in regular and slim fit with nice stiff collars and no logos. For a while Land's End was the same, but now they may as well be made by Under-Armour.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm gonna go off the beaten path and suggest H+M polos. My wife bought me a few last year and they're quite nice. The fabric is pretty sturdy, the fit is not too bad and the buttons must be a solid 1/4" thick. 

I'll also second Trip's recommendation for J. Crew polos, though they're a bit thinner than I like. Reportedly, Lands' End polos used to be great but now, not so much.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the J Crew polos.

H&M polos are a great buy (~$10/each), but I have found the sleeves to be shorter than I would like.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Duluth Trading. Their polos are stout and come with an extra 3" length so they don't pull out when you bend over.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm gonna go off the beaten path and suggest H+M polos. My wife bought me a few last year and they're quite nice. The fabric is pretty sturdy, the fit is not too bad and the buttons must be a solid 1/4" thick.
> 
> I'll also second Trip's recommendation for J. Crew polos, though they're a bit thinner than I like. Reportedly, Lands' End polos used to be great but now, not so much.


I strongly disagree with the "report". It's just basic internet whining. LE polos, especially in pima cotton, are great.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> I strongly disagree with the "report". It's just basic internet whining. LE polos, especially in pima cotton, are great.


Glad to hear it. I made sure to say "reportedly" because that's what the forum consensus seemed to be, but I have no personal experience with the product. I think Trip's review was a bit more scathing.


----------



## Gords (Nov 15, 2011)

I have some newish Lands End pima and mesh polos and like them. No logos. 

It looks like the mesh ones have half moon yokes now, though, and I don't like how that looks.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

F.A. MaCluer. And I like LLBean's polo's also. They are reminiscent of a noniron material, which normally I would say is a bad thing, but they wash quite well and don't shrink much at all. They also run a bit on the large size which is a plus for me. I am in the XL is too big and L not quite big enough camp with most makers. Bean is just right.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Mar 27, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I strongly disagree with the "report". It's just basic internet whining. LE polos, especially in pima cotton, are great.


+1. LE's polos in pima cotton are well made, and a definite upgrade over some of their other options. Made in Peru, for what it's worth.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Goodwill.

For $5 per shirt CONUS, I'll get you as many as you want. PM me with your size, preferred color and pattern, if any.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If you can find decent stuff at Goodwill, grats to you. Nothing but cheap and tacky stuff at the ones here.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^
You have to sift through a lot of Merona to find the Mercer shirts, but they are there if you look hard enough. LE, Bean or equivalent are serviceable, but not what I'd call high quality. Thrifts here are lousy with no-logo polo shirts of that ilk.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Coffee Mug said:


> +1. LE's polos in pima cotton are well made, and a definite upgrade over some of their other options. Made in Peru, for what it's worth.


Same factory as Lacoste? ;-)


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Gords said:


> I have some newish Lands End pima and mesh polos and like them. No logos.
> 
> It looks like the mesh ones have half moon yokes now, though, and I don't like how that looks.


I don't like it either. They try to make it seem like a good thing, but it's probably to cover sloppy seams or something.

A year or two ago I ordered some LE polos. The quality seemed great. It's the fit (short and wide) and the crayonish colors that turned me off. They went back to Sears.

I would have given them a second chance in Tailored Fit, but the half moon ruined that.

I've had JCrew in the past. I second that they're a bit thin. They were fine, but couldn't touch the 15-20 year old Norsports that I'm still wearing. At least I can get a good fit. I'd buy JCrew again, but only on sale.

What about LL Bean?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought half-moon yokes were standard on polo shirts, or did I miss something?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Bills Khakis make great heavyweight polo's in the USA with heavyweight fabric and long tails. They can often be had at Sierra Trading Post at LandsEnd prices (buy a size down).

Also a big fan of Sunspel polos, lightweight but great for summer. Also available at bargain prices at end of season sales.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For those who make a fetish of being hard to please, there's always Polosophy . . .


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Jovan said:


> If you can find decent stuff at Goodwill, grats to you. Nothing but cheap and tacky stuff at the ones here.


I have the same problem at my local Goodwill Brothers Men's Clothiers.

I always buy polo shirts sans logo from uniform supply shops who usually have dozens of catalogs full of corporate, casual, and uniform clothing... flipping through a few will turn up plenty of 100% cotton polo shirts in a variety of colours without logos, and at cheap prices. I have posted it before, but it's worth saying again: you can put together a serviceable 'trad' wardrobe on the cheap through corporate/workplace uniform and school supply stores which will do the job until you are able to afford O'Connells or BB or whatever.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I strongly disagree with the "report". It's just basic internet whining. LE polos, especially in pima cotton, are great.


I'm going on my own investigation. I was recently embedded at a Sears where I was able to do some front line reporting. They have a thin floppy collar now, a bit of a sheen (especially the collar), and the material feels almost like a synthetic. Reminds me of those shiny billowy shirts that southern men wear tucked into shorts with golf visors and big white sneakers. They're usually "melon" colored. At least in my head.

I like my old polo shirts where they are thick and stiff. Of all the new stuff on the market that I've tried, the RL is still pretty good and the J.Crew are my favorite without a logo.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I find myself consistently amazed at the resistance reported herein, to even the most conservatively sized, arguably innocuous logos embroidered on the left breast of the best valued (cost vs quality considered) Knit polo shirt options out there. While I prefer a shirt without the logos, I cannot say I would ever pass up a well priced BB, PRL or Lacoste polo, simply because of a 3/8th inch figure embroidered on the left breast of the shirts.

PS: I thought J. Crew's logo was a little swimsuitted guy, tightly clutching a surfboard...yes, no?


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

I suggest going to Dillard's and checking out the Roundtree & York Golden Label polos. They have held up well for me.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Doctor Damage said:


> I always buy polo shirts sans logo from uniform supply shops...


The best polo shirt I ever owned came from a corporate clothing provider. It was a Vantage shirt, a heavy weight fabric cut large, and it lasted forever. It eventually wore out, but like a great hunting dog or the most reliable pickup truck you ever owned, I still fondly remember that shirt.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Speaking of business/promotional wear, Munsingwear still produces non-Penguin shirts. I obtained one or two a few years back and was pleasantly surprised with them after seeing so much other business-commissoned crap.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's good, because I was disappointed in the Original Penguin shirts I got.


----------



## Gords (Nov 15, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I thought half-moon yokes were standard on polo shirts, or did I miss something?


I don't know. Maybe they are. I just don't remember seeing them on polos before a few years ago.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Another vote for J.Crew logo-less polos. Nice, slim fit and will wear well for about 2-4 years. Many colours offered come summer time.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Although certainly not a "brand name, "Chestnut Hill" makes an excellent traditional polo in numerous colors. You will run across their label in numerous club or business logo polos. I did a web search recently and found a source for them for some shirts I had made up for a group of fellow geasers. As I recall, the prices for bulk were well under the $20.00 mark (I bought 10). The company (name escapes me, a too often occurring event these days), but the products is excellent and the shipping FAST.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a big fan of J. Press polos. They are from a relatively thin material, which is something to keep in mind. Sort of like the Lacoste fabric except a bit beefier.


----------



## Gravis (Jan 31, 2012)

I have several made by Arrow without logos. Many large department stores carry them.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been very happy with the Oconnell ones that I got last year.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

My peeve with polos is always the collar.

Polo is too rough / thick / fades
BB is to large and floppy

I think I will be trying the J. Crew as my brother works there and can get me a discount.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

SCsailor said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on sources for polo shirts without logos. I'm looking for the traditional style short sleeve variety. I've looked at the L.L. Bean offerings, but they have some non-traditional features. Any ideas? Thanks


BTW, what are the "non-traditional" features you cite on LLBean's?
'


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

SCsailor said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on sources for polo shirts without logos. I'm looking for the traditional style short sleeve variety. I've looked at the L.L. Bean offerings, but they have some non-traditional features. Any ideas? Thanks


BTW, what are the "non-traditional" features you cite on LLBean's?
'


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> BTW, what are the "non-traditional" features you cite on LLBean's?
> '


There is some unusual stitching, like a band, along the edge of the collar. Against my better judgment I ordered two of them and they arrived yesterday. I'm not impressed. They are made in Thailand, the collars are a little small, so I expect it to ride up along the back of the neck (i don't know how else to describe it - when the collar doesn't cover the seam between it and the back of the shirt). I'm going to try F.A. MacCleur next.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

I just was doing a bit of window shopping and Nordstrom and was quite pleased at the house brand polos for $40. Sturdy quality and they had pique and pima cotton. A lot of white, black and blue (more year round colors) and I was hoping for pinks, salmons and pastels for spring.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The collars are a bit different, but Kent Wang makes a nice polo shirt


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed Reynolds said:


> I just was doing a bit of window shopping and Nordstrom and was quite pleased at the house brand polos for $40. Sturdy quality and they had pique and pima cotton. A lot of white, black and blue (more year round colors) and I was hoping for pinks, salmons and pastels for spring.


My all-time favorites are Norsports from about 15 years ago, which I'm still wearing. They're most like older Lacoste, with a robust, meshy mesh fabric, and a trim, but not really slim cut.

The Nordstrom ones I've seen lately are a thin "micro-pique," and are way too voluminous for me.

I wish I could find some like my old Norsports. If they have them again, let me know!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually the Bills look great but are expensive, and I bet they're on the big side.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> For those who make a fetish of being hard to please, there's always Polosophy . . .


Never seen barrel cuffs on a polo before...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Kent Wang's done it too.


----------



## Bourbon (Mar 9, 2012)

Try tailorstore.com - can customize measurements, color, details, etc and decide where to put or whether to leave off the logo altogether.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bourbon: Have you used them before?


----------



## Bourbon (Mar 9, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Bourbon: Have you used them before?


I have not as of yet ordered a polo from them, but do plan on it. I ordered a dress shirt and was very pleased. Very good place if you're into customizing little details to really personalize your shirts. I'd recommend ordering just one to see the fit, then making any tweaks you'd like to the measurements before ordering more. For example, I sent in my exact measurements and the shirt came out almost blousy as my 36" waist went out to a 44" trunk. So the next time around, I'll be adding an inch to the waist and trimming up the trunk area some.


----------



## Srben (Mar 25, 2012)

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product/club-room-shirt-estate-polo-shirt?ID=303316&CategoryID=20640#fn=BRAND%3DClub%20Room%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D11%26ruleId%3D60%26slotId%3D1

Never bought them, so I don't know about the quality, but the reviews seem positive.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bourbon said:


> I have not as of yet ordered a polo from them, but do plan on it. I ordered a dress shirt and was very pleased. Very good place if you're into customizing little details to really personalize your shirts. I'd recommend ordering just one to see the fit, then making any tweaks you'd like to the measurements before ordering more. For example, I sent in my exact measurements and the shirt came out almost blousy as my 36" waist went out to a 44" trunk. So the next time around, I'll be adding an inch to the waist and trimming up the trunk area some.


Hm. Maybe I will try it at some point. I'm just worried that the fabrics will be too thin or something else will really irk me, making me wonder why I didn't just buy a Polo Custom Fit for the same price.


----------



## deb (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you looking for nice ones or just average polos? J. Hilburn has really nice polos - actually on sale through March for $59. The performance polos are 70% double mercerized 2 ply cotton yarns and 30% Aerocool© poly with a somewhat tailored fit...and sizes Small-2XL Tall. The Country Club polos are 100% double mercerized 2 ply cotton yarns with a bit fuller fit...also available in the same size range. Check them out at www.debfulcoly.jhilburn.com and email at [email protected] to get your new client discount!


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Thread, rise from your grave. There may be news from a friend of the forum on this topic very soon.


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

I have always liked St. Johns Bay polos. IMO they fit great, are well made, and are dirt cheap. I picked 5 of them up for 5 dollars each a few years ago and all are still going strong.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

TSWalker said:


> Thread, rise from your grave. There may be news from a friend of the forum on this topic very soon.


 In reference to the Anderson little facebook post?


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> In reference to the Anderson little facebook post?


Exactly what I'm thinking, yes.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

NathanielD said:


> I have always liked St. Johns Bay polos. IMO they fit great, are well made, and are dirt cheap. I picked 5 of them up for 5 dollars each a few years ago and all are still going strong.


Hold onto them. The new ones are not as good.


----------



## djsamson (Nov 10, 2012)

> My peeve with polos is always the collar.
> 
> Polo is too rough / thick / fades
> BB is to large and floppy


You should consider a Vastrm polo. No logos, custom fitted, create your own design (including your own collar).


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

You guys are the best! Yes, we will be introducing the "No Logo" Polo as our next product in 2013 and of course it will be made in America. We're in the research and design phase right now and we've committed to it for next year. It will be 100% cotton and based on the polo shirts I have of my own that are no longer made or no longer made to my liking. Like everything at Anderson-Little, if I wouldn't wear it myself, I won't make it or sell it.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

You should clone the 80's Lacoste.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

^ Agreed, except without the crocodile of course!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Topsider said:


> You should clone the 80's Lacoste.


X2... The real Izod.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Topsider said:


> You should clone the 80's Lacoste.





Jovan said:


> ^ Agreed, except without the crocodile of course!


 ...and the shrinkage issue


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

This is very exciting. Any idea on the colors that will be available?



Scott Anderson said:


> You guys are the best! Yes, we will be introducing the "No Logo" Polo as our next product in 2013 and of course it will be made in America. We're in the research and design phase right now and we've committed to it for next year. It will be 100% cotton and based on the polo shirts I have of my own that are no longer made or no longer made to my liking. Like everything at Anderson-Little, if I wouldn't wear it myself, I won't make it or sell it.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Seems like an opening in the market for a Made in USA lisle polo.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope it will be available in 3XT...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Needs a nice stiff collar.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That I'll second! Most polos start out okay but after a year of washing the collars have gone limp and floppy-looking. _Not_ stylish!


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Topsider said:


> You should clone the 80's Lacoste.


This except I would like to be able to dry them quickly in my dryer without them shriveling up. Do this and you have created the perfect polo shirt.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

And not too much padding in the shoulders.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You're telling me the built up British shoulder isn't your preference when it comes to polo shirts? For shame.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Scott Anderson said:


> You guys are the best! Yes, we will be introducing the "No Logo" Polo as our next product in 2013 and of course it will be made in America. We're in the research and design phase right now and we've committed to it for next year. It will be 100% cotton and based on the polo shirts I have of my own that are no longer made or no longer made to my liking. Like everything at Anderson-Little, if I wouldn't wear it myself, I won't make it or sell it.


,

This is great news. To add to the unsolicited suggestions, I hope for a slim fit or athletic fit. Also, it would be nice if the colors were recognizable terms, like "brown", "blue", "yellow", etc. Not something like "heather ecru" or whatever.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

godan said:


> ,
> 
> Also, it would be nice if the colors were recognizable terms, like "brown", "blue", "yellow", etc. Not something like "heather ecru" or whatever.


Wait now, a Heather Ecru polo would be just brilliant with dark City Taupe chinos.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, a fitted polo modelled after the great ones from yesteryear... I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

What's with this "slim fit polo" nonsense? If you want one that fits, buy your size. If you want to look like you sprayed it on, buy one size smaller. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't want one that looks _sprayed on_, just a trimmer fit. A size smaller would also mean other proportions -- shoulders, length, etc. -- wouldn't be right.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I don't want one that looks _sprayed on_, just a trimmer fit. A size smaller would also mean other proportions -- shoulders, length, etc. -- wouldn't be right.


80's-vintage Lacostes were the epitome of a good fit. Not too baggy, not too tight, perfect sleeve, just the right length, and tennis tails. The closest thing you'll find to them today is Ralph Lauren's standard polo shirt, and even that's gotten baggier over the years.

Most polo shirts these days have gawdaful huge, misshapen sleeves and big, floppy collars. Plus, they're deliberately made short, to supposedly look "cool" untucked. Gag. It's like they were _made_ for a big, corporate logo on the left chest. Unfortunately, most of 'em were.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Let them look new when new, and earn their patina, which happens quickly enough.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I don't want one that looks _sprayed on_, just a trimmer fit. A size smaller would also mean other proportions -- shoulders, length, etc. -- wouldn't be right.


Exactly right. If one is genetically blessed or trains hard enough to have a slim waist, broad shoulders and thick arms, it is a challenge to find a polo that fits with the same degree of snuggness (or loseness) all around the upper body. For me, Burberry and BB slim fits and RL custom fits come closest. A logo-free quality polo in an "athletic" cut would be great.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Topsider said:


> 80's-vintage Lacostes were the epitome of a good fit. Not too baggy, not too tight, perfect sleeve, just the right length, and tennis tails. The closest thing you'll find to them today is Ralph Lauren's standard polo shirt, and even that's gotten baggier over the years.
> 
> Most polo shirts these days have gawdaful huge, misshapen sleeves and big, floppy collars. Plus, they're deliberately made short, to supposedly look "cool" untucked. Gag. It's like they were _made_ for a big, corporate logo on the left chest. Unfortunately, most of 'em were.


Thinking back, I remember seeing some Lacoste polos in the "Trad Men" thread that fit as you describe. Some of the wearers even *gasp* left both buttons unfastened.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Thinking back, I remember seeing some Lacoste polos in the "Trad Men" thread that fit as you describe. Some of the wearers even *gasp* left both buttons unfastened.


I always leave both buttons unfastened on a properly-proportioned polo shirt. On one of those modern-day corporate-logo jobs, the plackets are too long.


----------



## AJW (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm too young to reminisce about 80's izod polos, so when I think quality polo shirt, RL comes to mind. However, the logo is a drawback (especially due to the brand's popularity) and the collars due to bad quite fast, not to mention the fact that they're made in china. I'm never really pleased/satisfied with the purchase of a new RL polo or any modern polo I've come accross. If this new Anderson-Little polo has a similar weight and fit to the current RL offerings and comes in a wide array of colors, they'll have a loyal customer in me!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

AJW said:


> I'm too young to reminisce about 80's izod polos, so when I think quality polo shirt, RL comes to mind. However, the logo is a drawback (especially due to the brand's popularity) and the collars due to bad quite fast, not to mention the fact that they're made in china. I'm never really pleased/satisfied with the purchase of a new RL polo or any modern polo I've come accross. If this new Anderson-Little polo has a similar weight and fit to the current RL offerings and comes in a wide array of colors, they'll have a loyal customer in me!


The short-placketed Lacoste polos of the ancients (such as myself) were loosely woven shirts and as such both breathed quite well and shrank like the dickens if machine dried hot. It seemed to me a new shirt thrown in a dryer might not cover my nipples the next time I wore it. The shirts were an athletic fit as Lacoste, a great professional tennis player, originally designed them for himself as the outfits of the day he found unsatisfactory.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^ Good post.

And to whoever suggested that polo shirt collars don't look stylish after a while I don't think they supposed to be, are they? The only stylish ones are the super thin cashmere (or whatever) skin-tight ones that you used to see being worn by movie actors in the 40s or 50s.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

I know tywrwhitt has a poor reputation here, but i like their pique polos, no emblem or logo on the chest.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

I did not like LLBean going to dark buttons on their polos. I won't buy them for that very reason; makes the shirt look cheap IMHO.
I think white buttons are a more traditional look.


----------

